# Neue Phishing-Mail unterwegs.



## csmulo (8 Dezember 2011)

Achtung Diese Mail kommt mit Sicherheit nicht von Mastercard.
Hier der Header:
news at eurocardservice-master.eu
Inhalt der Mail:
MasterCard - Secure LTS" <news at eurocardservice-master.eu>
[Links entschärft]
Inhalt der Mail:
*Sehr geehrter Mastercard-Kunde, sehr geehrte Mastercard-Kundin,*

mit Bedauern müssen wir Ihnen die temporäre Aussetzung Ihrer Mastercard mitteilen.
Der Grund hierfür sind die neuen Sicherheitsrichtlinien, welche für jeden unserer Kunden geltend sind und bestätigt werden müssen.

Unsere Mitarbeiter aus dem Bereich der Kundenbetreuung und Sicherheit haben festgestellt, dass Sie noch keine Verifizierung Ihrer Mastercard durchgeführt haben.

Solange Sie die Verifizierung nicht durchgeführt haben, wird es uns nicht möglich sein Ihre Mastercard freizuschalten.
Wenn Sie jedoch nicht auf den Service von Mastercard verzichten möchten und Ihre Mastercard weiterhin reibungslos und sicher nutzen wollen, haben Sie die Möglichkeit eine Verifizierung durchzuführen.
Mit diesem Verfahren schalten Sie Ihre Mastercard unverzüglich wieder vollständig frei.

Hierzu besuchen Sie die unten aufgeführte Seite, auf welcher Sie ein Formular vorfinden.
Tragen Sie dort Ihre Daten ein und vergewissern Sie sich nochmals, dass diese korrekt eingetragen wurden.
Weitere Informationen zu Ihrer Sicherheit und zur Verifizierung finden Sie selbstverständlich auf der folgenden Seite:

Hier Klicken [Link entschärft]
Viel Vergnügen mit Ihrer Mastercard und einen schönen Tag wünscht Ihnen Dieter Hammle.




Master Card Europe SPR.L. 
Representative Office Germany
Unterschwerinstiege 5b
60537 Frankfurt am Main
Deutschland
Telefon: +49 [0] 63 93 13 13 0
Telefax: +49 [0] 63 93 13 13 10 

Wenn jemand diese Vorwahl Frankfurt zuordnen kann?
Rückwärtssuche bringt ebenfalls keine Ergebnisse!

Warnung! keinerlei Daten bei denn Preisgeben.
mfg
csmulo

[modedit by Hippo: Links entschärft]


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2011)

Das Ding ist nicht neu, kommt in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder.
Das was Du oben als Header bezeichnet ist aber kein Header.
Sowas sieht so aus wie hier >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...in-Rum%E4nisch&p=322723&viewfull=1#post322723


----------



## JoeFG (9 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

eine temporäre Aussetzung einer Kreditkarte gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
Die Karte kann nur gesperrt werden, dabei ist eine anschließende Aufhebung der Sperre unmöglich.
Es ist nur eine Neuausstellung einer Karte möglich.

Zur Telefonnummer ist zu sagen das sie zum Ortsnetz Fischbach bei Dahn in der Südwestpfalz gehört.

Gruß

JoeFG


----------



## Aeraxon (7 März 2012)

Ich hab da mal geschaut wo das herkommt. Vielleicht kann ja irgend ne offizielle stelle etwas damit anfangen:


C:\Users\user>tracert serviceteam-2012.info

Routenverfolgung zu serviceteam-2012.info [89.31.143.1] über maximal 30 Abschnit
te:

  1     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
  2    22 ms    22 ms    24 ms  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
  3    22 ms    27 ms    23 ms  217.237.152.74
  4    28 ms    30 ms    29 ms  f-ed4-i.f.de.net.dtag.de [62.154.14.210]
  5    31 ms    29 ms    29 ms  tenge2-2.cr3.fra3.content-core.net [193.159.227.
138]
  6    34 ms    33 ms    34 ms  tenge-1-1-58.cr2.nbg1.content-core.net [212.123.
127.202]
  7    33 ms    67 ms    32 ms  p1-94.rtr1.colo1.nbg1.content-colo.net [212.123.
127.34]
  8    53 ms    33 ms    33 ms  62.146.92.155
  9    63 ms    33 ms    87 ms  www.udag.de [89.31.143.1]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

C:\Users\user>

Gruß Aeraxon


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

Aeraxon schrieb:


> www.udag.de [89.31.143.1]


Schreib deine Erkenntnisse doch mal an den Support der United Domains AG, die freuen sich über solche Hinweise.


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

csmulo schrieb:


> mit Bedauern müssen wir Ihnen die temporäre Aussetzung Ihrer Mastercard mitteilen.
> Der Grund hierfür sind die neuen Sicherheitsrichtlinien, welche für jeden unserer Kunden geltend sind und bestätigt werden müssen.


 
Wenn sowas per E-Mail kommt, ist es schon sehr unglaubwürdig. Ich habe bei der Registrierung der Mastercard ja nochnichteinmal einen E-Mail Adresse angegeben.


----------



## Chrissy24 (7 April 2012)

Diese Mail fand ich heute in meinem Mail-Ordner. Es gibt sicher nicht wenige Leute, die drauf reinfallen.

Von: 
infoatmastercard-kartenservice.de
An:"\"R. S.\"" r.sa(a)gmx.de
Betreff:Information betreffend Kartenspeere 05.03.12Datum:Thu, 05. Apr 2012 09:55:39
*Mastercard Securecode Kartenverifizierung!*

*Sehr geehrte/er R. S.*


Wegen sicherheitstechnischen Mängeln in diversen größeren Sicherheitsfirmen in Deutschland,
sind wir gezwungen, unsere Kunden einer Kartenverifizierung zu unterziehen.
Solange Sie die Verifizierung nicht durchgeführt haben, wird es uns nicht möglich sein Ihre Kreditkarte freizuschalten.
Wenn Sie jedoch nicht auf den Service von Mastercard verzichten möchten und Ihre Kreditkarte weiterhin reibungslos und sicher nutzen wollen, haben Sie die Möglichkeit eine Verifizierung durchzuführen.
Mit diesem Verfahren schalten Sie Ihre Kreditkarte unverzüglich wieder vollständig frei.

Hierzu besuchen Sie die unten aufgeführte Seite, auf welcher Sie ein Formular vorfinden.
Tragen Sie dort Ihre Daten ein und vergewissern Sie sich nochmals, dass diese korrekt eingetragen wurden.
Weitere Informationen zu Ihrer Sicherheit und zur Verifizierung finden Sie selbstverständlich auf der folgenden Seite:
Jetzt Verfizieren!
Viel Vergnügen mit Ihrer Mastercard und einen schönen Tag wünscht Ihnen Dieter Hammle. 

*Mit freundlichen Grüssen*
*Dieter Hammle *
*Mastercard Europe Customer Security Support*​ 

*




*
*Mastercard Europe SPRL *
*Representative Office Germany *
*Unterschweinstiege 2 *
*60549 Frankfurt a.M*


----------



## ayasha (10 April 2012)

Habe diese email soeben erhalten und sie aufgrund von kleinen Fehlern gleich als unseriös beurteilt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es den Anlss zu dieser Mail so nicht gibt. WAS ICH ABER HAMMER FINDE IST: habe letzte woche meinen Geldbeutel verloren, alle karten gesperrt, nach ein paar tagen konnt ich ihn dann bei polizei wieder abholen, mit komplettem inhalt. meine kreditkarte konnte ich dann bequem telefonisch wieder entsperren. das war am mittwoch, dann langes woende mit feiertagen, heute diese mail? is das jetzt der totale zufall oder werde ich abgehört oder kriegt irgendein programm oder ein mensch mit, das genau dieser zeitpunkt grad günstig ist, um solch eine Email zu verschicken??


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2012)

Nö, das ist Zufall.
Ich hab exakt die gleiche Mail gekriegt habe aber gar keine Mastercard.
Bei so einem Spamrum bleibt es nicht aus daß manchmal der Zeitpunkt und das Thema wie bei Dir paßt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## ayasha (10 April 2012)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, fast sogar erfreut, weil endlich nebst 10.000 Viagra online bestellen und endlich die Frau befriedigen (warum auch immer das Web net checkt, dass ich KEIN mann bin)) und 20 mal 30 kilo abnehmen in einer woche endlich mal wieder was neues ins postfach kommt
trotzdem krasser zufall, hat mir kurz gänsehaut gemacht, da ich auch mehrere kreditkarten habe und eben genau eine solche ge- und entsperrt habe...


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2012)

Och vor ein paar Jahren wars nicht Viagra sondern die vielgerühmte Penisverlängerung die an die Frau gebracht verden sollte ...


----------



## smartlady (21 April 2012)

Auch ich habe gerade diese Mail erhalten. Sollte man da nicht Anzeige erstatten, da ich auch vermute, dass viele Menschen auf diesen Betrug hereinfallen.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2012)

smartlady schrieb:


> ...Sollte man da nicht Anzeige erstatten, da ich auch vermute, dass viele Menschen auf diesen Betrug hereinfallen.


 
...kann man machen, muss man aber nicht! Leute die letztlich darauf rein fallen, werden sich schon selbst bemühen und Leute wie du, die nur eine eMail empfangen haben, bei denen ist nix passiert. Anzeigen kann freilich jeder alles - nur, vergeuden Anzeigen ohne Bestand wichtige Ressourcen bei den Behörden.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2012)

Das ist doch mal innovativ:



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Eine Phishing-Mail mit ungeahnter Dreistigkeit: Angeblich will die Deutsche Bank ihr iTAN-Verfahren auf mTAN umstellen. Für die Bearbeitung soll der Kunde unter anderem seinen *TAN-Block fotografieren und hochladen*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goblin (26 November 2012)

Ich wüsste schon was ich denen hochladen würde


----------



## Nanni (26 November 2012)

Ich dachte, dass die Tan-Listen per Post längst abgeschafft wurden... wohl falsch gedacht. Dennoch, wer auf einen solch offensichtlich plumpen Versuch reinfällt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
Die deutsche Bank sollte doch wohl selbst wissen, welche Tan-Listen sie an welchen Kunden schickt. Also Brain 2.0 einschalten und nutzen !


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 November 2012)

Nanni schrieb:


> Also Brain 2.0 einschalten und nutzen !


Und wenn Brain 2.0 etwas hängt und ein Update braucht....?


----------



## Goblin (27 November 2012)

Warum sollte eine Bank die Identität eines Kunden überprüfen ?? Das ergibt ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn ! Wenn etwas mit den TAN nicht stimmt,würde man von der Bank per Brief angeschrieben für ein persönliches Gespräch


----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Und wenn Brain 2.0 etwas hängt und ein Update braucht....?


 Dann sollte man die Finger vom Internet lassen!


----------

